# meeting in nj



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

thinking of hosting next meeting let me know if you would like to come so I get a rough head count I'm in brick,n.j.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

what would be the date or dates to choose from.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I may be, depending on the date like Walt said.


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm open for any sunday in july weather permitting we can make it a bbq.i'm afraid to have on a Friday or sat. because of shore traffic. the date can be picked by popular vote so will leave that to the members


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

how does sunday 7/26 sound.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm down. I'm in Matawan!

*EDIT*
Crap, I think I'm gonna be out of state around that time. I gotta confirm with the wife.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm down. I've got 2 sub-adult (~1 year old) azureus that I could bring if anyone is interested


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I should be able to do the 26th.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in I can do the 26th as well.


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

ok so the 26th it is how does 2 o'clock sound


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

I will be around for this one!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

might wanna post this on the MADS and NYC FB groups as well, i just happened to come accross this


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

What's the location?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Is this happening?


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

I dunno but I'm waiting to hear


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Was any info posted on FaceBook?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i dindt see anythign on any of the FB groups


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm, well I'd still be down


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

yes we are still on for this sunday at 2 pm my address is 85 channel dr. brick,n.j. 08723 my phone # 8487020495 looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

someone else will have to make the name tags...lol........wish I could make it


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

oscar c said:


> yes we are still on for this sunday at 2 pm my address is 85 channel dr. brick,n.j. 08723 my phone # 8487020495 looking forward to meeting everyone.


Sweet! I'm in.

Something to note, if it's beach weather on Sunday, people coming from up north should plan accordingly... there's about 95% chance of beach goer traffic on the parkway.


Anyway, what's everyone bringing?


I got some random orchids that I've really got no room for that I'll be bringing. Not gonna charge what I paid, I'm just really looking to unload.

I'll have some duckweed and some oak leaf creeping fig cuttings if anyone wants some for free.

I also have a nice front opening tank with sliding doors... I'll get pics and details up either tomorrow or Saturday. 


I'm looking for a female santa isabel if anyone has one available.

And last but not least, if anyone has some Hydei they can bring, I'd appreciate it.

See yall Sunday!


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

Rico that's why i made it for 2 pm so all the beach goers should be there already plenty of parking along the water side of the street just come around the back that's where i'll be drinking a cold one.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

oscar c said:


> Rico that's why i made it for 2 pm so all the beach goers should be there already plenty of parking along the water side of the street just come around the back that's where i'll be drinking a cold one.



Cool. I'll bring a couple of cold ones as well


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I still may try to make it. Who's going and is anyone bringing any frogs or reptiles?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll take some duckweed, Eos . I'll bring you a hydei culture too! Oh what are the dimensions of your sliding door tank?

I also have the following that I can bring if anyone says they're interested:

2 subadult Azureus (~1 yr old)
freshly started bean beatle cultures
one 4-quart bag of Josh's ABG mix

Let me know though!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

hypostatic said:


> I'll take some duckweed, Eos . I'll bring you a hydei culture too! Oh what are the dimensions of your sliding door tank?
> 
> I also have the following that I can bring if anyone says they're interested:
> 
> ...



Ah crap... I forgot to measure the tank... I think it's 24 wide x 18 tall x 18 deep... I'll have it with me tomorrow so you can take a look.

And thanks for the flies... I got you on the duckweed.

Lou - if you end up going, can you bring the gold dust please? Also, I shot you a PM about the orchids.


See yall tomorrow


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

it was a pleasure meeting those who showed up on sunday.


----------

